# Help me choose a cell phone!



## True North (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you have a phone you really love? Let me know about it.

Are Blackberries "worth it"? I can get one for $150 from my cell provider and am very tempted, but I don't know how durable they are in the field. I love the thought of being able to use a spreadsheet on the job, but I don't know if it would end up being that useful.

In the end I'd probably be most pleased with a durable phone that is easily carried in the ruler pocket of my carpenter jeans.

Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

My Nextel I530 is virtually indestructible.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't have one, but the Motorola i580 is one of just a couple phones built to rugged specs for the military. They're about 99 bucks from my phone place.


----------



## True North (Oct 10, 2007)

Are those the phones with the rubber armor?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

True North said:


> Are those the phones with the rubber armor?


Yes.

I have dropped mine down staircases, off of roofs, and gotten it soaking wet, and it still works just fine.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a pda phone and would not live without it. I am looking at the Tilt from AT&T and will probably get that soon.


----------



## JCardoza (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a Treo 700p with an Otter case made for the phone... Nice phone although the bluetooth on it is horrible. The Otter case is great! Massive but great LOL

http://www.otterbox.com/products/pda_cases/palm_treo_case/


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*GZ 'one*

[deleted]


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

Sanyo SCP-7050 Great rugged phone.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

RobertCDF said:


> I have a pda phone and would not live without it. I am looking at the Tilt from AT&T and will probably get that soon.


I was waiting for the tilt to come out before I got my iPhone. The reason I picked the iPhone though was that the data plan was half the price ($20 verses $40). I think the tilt would take a fall a little better than the iPhone though which is important.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I've got the blackberry 8100. Best phone I have ever had, the ease of receiving and sending emails on the fly is great.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Absolutely love my Iphone. Blows my blackberry away. Worth every penny.


----------



## Bryan C (Nov 9, 2007)

Still debating on the Blackberry versus the Treo. Give me the good and the bad. I can't seem to live without instant access to the web anymore...

I currently have a RAZR - now on my third one in a year and they are way to0 flimsy. The PDA would stay in the truck - just don't know which one to get...

I like the iPhones too - just don't want to leave Verizon...


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Bryan C said:


> Still debating on the Blackberry versus the Treo. Give me the good and the bad. I can't seem to live without instant access to the web anymore...
> 
> I currently have a RAZR - now on my third one in a year and they are way to0 flimsy. The PDA would stay in the truck - just don't know which one to get...
> 
> I like the iPhones too - just don't want to leave Verizon...


I had Verizon for 7 years and liked them fine, had to switch to AT&T to get the Iphone and so far it's like I never switched. They seem practically identical and I have no complaints. The Phone even switched everything for me. Same number and all, took it 5 min. 

I don't know what all brands, models of phones, or carriers this applies to, but my Iphones data plan, for more than everything I need, is $100 a month and my Blackberrys equivalent plan at verizon was $210 a month. So looking at the big picture I spent a bit more on the nicer phone but the savings on the monthly bill made that money back in about four months. 

You might be able to find a less expensive phone that fits your needs and shares that same data plan saving some money.

Good luck.
Wack


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a treo wx on sprint runs windows mobile. This thing walks on water. It syncs to my outlook calendar, emails, etc. I speak with vendors and and owners, short conversation to the point and everyone is kept in the loop. Also you have an email trail for future references.


----------



## True North (Oct 10, 2007)

I ended up with a blackberry 8300. So far it's been great. I downloaded an Excel-like app called GridMagic that is really cool.

My only problem with it is I'm afraid to take it out on the job! It's too nice!

Thanks to everyone for the input, it is much appreciated.


----------

